# Got to Know About Unusual Sides of Marijuana!! Can It Be Possible?? Mystified!!



## grantsforcollege (Apr 14, 2016)

I find this post, it really left me confused, when we talk about marijuana we hardly think anything good about it, but this post has shown a totally new side of Marijuana, which really left me amazed. Is it possible!! http://www.gnet.org/marijuana-wonder-weed-or-devil-drug/


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't need to read your article to know it is a wonder plant. It can take the place of many pharmaceuticals.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL, when YOU talk about marijuana, YOU may not talk anything good  about it, however we here different here.   We do realize the benefits of cannabis.  I am glad that you have also realized the good that cannabis can do.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2016)

:spit:I could use some of that undesirable weight gain.:aok:


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 14, 2016)

:bong:


----------



## grantsforcollege (Apr 16, 2016)

How it is helpful for pain and nausea?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2016)

Its helpful for many things. The oil is helping my Mom go thru cancer treatments right now. Even the Docs are scratching thier heads at my Moms Energy level,,and she is 78 having Radiation therapy 5 days a week and Chemotherapy 3 days a week. Its awesome stuff.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2016)

grantsforcollege said:


> How it is helpful for pain and nausea?



Take a hit child, you will see the amazing natural properties of this incredible plant.


----------



## grantsforcollege (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge guys


----------



## Keef (May 13, 2016)

Grants I fell and shattered the left side of my face and messed up my neck !--Blood pressure went thru the roof !---The doctors had me on morphine and muscle relaxers and other stuff so for over 7 years I was a legal junkie !--- Now I take gel caps stuffed with decarbed weed a couple times a day and smoke weed !--- No more of thier poison for me !--- BP is normal now --The CBDs and THC in weed treat my problems and I'm doing pretty good !-- I was down to a hundred pounds soaking wet when I went cold turkey and almost died from the withdrawals !-- Never again !


----------



## grantsforcollege (May 19, 2016)

This is something really amazing buddy


----------



## DirtyDiana (May 23, 2016)

It is an amazing plant for sure! No doubt, it has improved the quality of my life.  It not only helps with my chronic migraines & fibromyalgia better than any narcotic, it does so without unpleasant side effects. Plus, there is no better medicine for anxiety & depression. Every doctor I've seen tries to put me on antidepressants, but the side effects were intolerable. The traditional meds used for fibromyalgia have extreme side effects as well.  I truly believe suicide would've been in my future without our lovely weed.


----------



## grantsforcollege (May 24, 2016)

@Dirty Diana, it seems that you have got some really good benefits from marijuana. I am really surprised to that this weed has quality to treat migraines and fibromyalgia that too with no side effects, Thats Really Great!!! I wish you a healthy life for future Take care


----------

